# brass router bushing guide kit set



## petermac67 (Oct 11, 2011)

Can someone tell where in Ausrealia I can buy a Brass Router Bushing Guide Kit set


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

Not to sure about Australia but MLCS will ship to Australia..

MLCS Router Accessories Page 2

====



petermac67 said:


> Can someone tell where in Ausrealia I can buy a Brass Router Bushing Guide Kit set


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Peter,

Where you in Australia, what make /model router do you have and what base plate do you have,

I got a universal base plate and set of guide bushings from Carba-tec here in Sydney


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Where you in Australia, what make /model router do you have and what base plate do you have,
> 
> I got a universal base plate and set of guide bushings from Carba-tec here in Sydney



Brass Router Bushing Set : CARBA-TEC

also has the plate on the bottom of the page


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> Brass Router Bushing Set : CARBA-TEC
> 
> also has the plate on the bottom of the page


Hi James - surprised to see an inch base set. Oak Park is the only one I've found up here that has a 1-3/8", they may have a 13/16" also. KInda wondering about the 39/64 though, would you use that one much? It is close to 15.5mm though.


----------



## petermac67 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for your reply , I got onto Carba- Tec in Brisbane and they were able to supply the brass guide bushers , but when I tried to use the 1/4 bush it had a split thread so now I have to return it for a replacement Thanks guys for your help .petermac67


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

jschaben said:


> Hi James - surprised to see an inch base set. Oak Park is the only one I've found up here that has a 1-3/8", they may have a 13/16" also. KInda wondering about the 39/64 though, would you use that one much? It is close to 15.5mm though.


Hi John,

I actually do not use any of them at the moment. I mainly use the OP set in their 7" square base plate set on the Makita. ( Don't let Harry see this.....:lol.

The kit from Carba-tec, I purchased for use with my fist "big" router a Ryobi 1200w 1/2' machine.


----------

